# Brannaren Coastal Tanker



## Myfg (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm building a Brannaren Swedish Coastal Tanker model and I have some problems . I have a plans but do not have any pictures . If somebody have any picture that you would be happy to share with me I would be very grateful for your help.


----------



## kriskros (Apr 3, 2010)

*Brannaren*

Hi there
I have just joined this site and I saw your post,have you received any pics of the model yet,if not I'll take some of the Caldercraft model, it sails nice and stable...Regards...Ross


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

I would also be very intererested to know more about the Brannaren whereabouts and if she had sister-ships. I am also building such a model and would also welcome pictures. I really couldn't find any


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

BRÄNNAREN:

http://www.sjohistoriska.se/sv/Fordjupning/Marketstore/Foto/?msobjid=88779

http://www.sjohistoriska.se/sv/Fordjupning/Marketstore/Foto/?msobjid=88780

Copies can be bought from Sjöhistoriska Museet: [email protected]


----------

